# Sudden/total loss of satellite + antenna signal - Causes?



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

This afternoon I suddenly lost the satellite feed on my HR10 and R10. First I saw the "searching for signal" on the channel/tuner I was watching, but could see other satellites. Then all other channels had the same message. Then within a couple minutes of that my OTA/HD feeds also had the same message.

My R10 has the same issue (obviously satellite only).

Tried rebooting, pulling/re-inserting the access cards, running all the tests/diagnostics, and nothing. What's even weirder is on the HR10 system information screen it says my account is "cancelled" (does not say this on my R10). I confirmed with DirecTV over the phone that my account is in good standing and there are no issues. 

Could this be a multiswitch issue?

If I run the "OTA signal test" on the HR10 I can get signal locks on some of the channels I used to receive (but not all). That led me to believe it might be the multiswitch being dead but some super-strong channels still being received even though the switch is dead or whatever. Not sure if this is possible.

Any thoughts? Anything else I can do to test things before I have to pay for a service call? There haven't been any other changes to my system (no changes in wiring, satellite + antenna are still in the same place, etc.).


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

The fact that all of your DVRs have this problem suggests a problem with the dish or multiswitch. You can try bypassing the multiswitch .... use a barrel coax connector to hook one or both of the cables feeding one of your DVRs directly to the satellite dish input cables. If everything works, then you know it's a multiswitch problem.


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks for the advice - I'll try that today. And since you live in Mill Creek (I'm in Seattle), if it is a multiswitch problem, is there anywhere around here I can pick up a 5x4 or 5x8 multiswitch?

Edited to add: Thinking about it again, if the barrel connectors work I can live with the situation for a week or so that it would take a multiswitch ordered online to get here.

Rather than spend a ton a Spaun multiswitch that will just have to be replaced if I go to the HR20 or discarded if I go to cable in the next year - does anyone have opinions about this Steren 5x4 passive multiswitch? My cable runs are new RG6 (4 years old, probably not solid copper core), under 100 feet, and I'm very close to the HD towers (I've been using a powered 5x8 Spaun switch, which has worked well up until yesterday).

Or, since I only have two receivers (an R10 and an HR10) can I get away with no multiswitch (beyond what's built into the dish)? In other words, directly connect (using barrel connectors in my central wiring closet) two feeds from the dish to the R10; then add a diplexer/combiner to directly connect my OTA feed + other two satellite feeds to the HR10 (with a diplexor at the HR10 as well to split out the OTA feed, like I have now). That seems like the cheapest option (diplexors cost around $10-15, IIRC).


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

Well the multiswitch definitely died. $20 for barrel connectors and a diplexer at Home Depot and both my HR10 and R10 are working again. On the HR10 I'm getting a lock on all the signals but there are some weird discrepancies between the two satellite tuners. Across all three satellites, but only on some transponders one tuner will have have a signal level that's 10-15 points lower than the other tuner. This would make sense if it was always the same tuner (i.e. the tuner that's diplexed) but it's not. In all cases the signal is acquired/locked for both tuners, it's just disconcerting to have such varying levels. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Not sure how you've wired your "diplexer", but you cannot diplex or split the satellite feeds. The diplexer only allows you to "piggyback" an OTA antenna feed with one of your satellite cables.

I wouldn't worry about the signal levels until you get your multiswitch replaced and can properly reconnect everything. Here's a good source for multiswitches ....
http://www.solidsignal.com

I like the Terk BMS58.


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

I know about the diplexer. It's for my OTA feed (which is why I had a 5x8 switch before). Just turns out I never needed the "x8" portion. 

In fact, right now the barrel connectors and diplexer are working just fine. I'm getting the channels I need with reasonably good signal quality. Makes me wonder if I shouldn't just try and live without a multiswitch (I know there's one built into the dish, which is why my "direct connect" set up is working). If I end up sticking with DirecTV I'll have to get the new kinds of multiswitches for the MPEG4 satellites. If I don't stick with DirecTV and go cable or Dish, I'll need a different kind of switch anyway.

Any reason this won't work?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

That should work fine. Just let us know if you have any future questions.


----------

